# Did Gesualdo had any influence on Stravinsky works since igor worship him?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

He did two pilgrimage at casa del *Gesualdo* in venosa naple italy so i guess some of *Stravinsky* work most be similar to Gesualdo, but i dont know the vocal music output of Stravinsky like is sacred music?

Perhaps maybe symphony of psalms but i dont have it, but it still orchestral not true vocal music, but if it's the closest thing the great Igor Stravinsky wrothe has an homage to Gesualdo(maybe) and aldous Huxley from what i read at least.

Perhaps someone like TC menber Malherian can answer this one?

:tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I've recently become a Gesualdo fan and thought I'd try to dig up something myself.. this article was slightly illuminating:

http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/12/gesualdo.html

Seems like if he was a major influence on Stravinsky it was much later in his career (I know it's a long article and the stuff about Stravinsky comes after scrolling more than half way down). I realize anyone can look up stuff on the internet and post it as an answer but at the very least it might give this thread a bit more time floating on the surface before sinking down into obscurity and quite frankly I'm interested in the original posts' query.


----------

